# Super Glue



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

Might be a silly question but looking to see if anyone has tried to use super glue under water with any success? Am i getting myself into a mess here or is it something that is relatively easy. It goes with out saying I would kill all flow while trying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

LOL, I made the same mistake before. You need to use super glue GEL.


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

Never have never will, I take everything out of the tank, easier and more control over what your doing.


----------



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback @solarz. Some time taking the rock out is not an option although I do agree if possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

I find it easier to glue coral to small pieces of rock depending on the type of coral the rocks are between half the size of a fist to a full size fist, then you can move stuff around very easily, some coral will spread onto other rock of course the only coral in my tank I can't move is my monti cap, it makes maintenance of the tank so easy and can rescape any time.


----------



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

I should provide additional context to why I posted. I don’t disagree what so ever with what you stated. All my coral is movable. The issue I am facing is a small outbreak of hydroids on base rock that can’t be pulled out. I have a 70g tank with over 100lbs of live rock. Pulling rock out and rescaping is not an option lol. I am hoping to eradicate the hydroids by sealing them with super glue to hopefully contain the issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

fache98 said:


> I should provide additional context to why I posted. I don't disagree what so ever with what you stated. All my coral is movable. The issue I am facing is a small outbreak of hydroids on base rock that can't be pulled out. I have a 70g tank with over 100lbs of live rock. Pulling rock out and rescaping is not an option lol. I am hoping to eradicate the hydroids by sealing them with super glue to hopefully contain the issue.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Beautiful tank enough to look at to keep a person looking into it for hours. Here's an idea I just found on another forum, take some underwater epoxy and cover the patch completely for a week or so, not so snug you can't pull it off, if you have a skimmer it will really foam up so keep an eye on it the first day.


----------



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks, appreciate the compliment. That is my next move after the super glue i think but really like the idea of “not so snug” so I can remove. Really appreciate the direction. I’ll repost in the coming weeks with my success. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

Also found a few people say the pearl scale butterfly fish eats them.


----------



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

I’ve heard that too but worry about my coral getting nipped. May be a last resort. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

F'N hydroids!!!

Turn the pumps off and get a pair of cheap wire cutters/nips and clip them off the LR and put a layer of kalk paste mixed with KMnO4 (potassium permanganate) and let the area "marinade" for an hour or two...not 100% but keeps them to a manageable population short of "going full hog" and it still not a 100% solution.

When you are done with the nips/wire cutters, rinse with rubbing alcohol and a few drops of USP mineral oil in the joints.


----------



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

These droids are making me sick to
my stomach; the more I read/think about them the more my stomach turns. They are radioactive weeds that are impenetrable. Hopefully I can contain the spread.
@wtac thanks for the advice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

